# Wi-Fi issue on ASUS R500A laptop



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have an Asus R500A laptop and it has Windows 10 Home. When I first got that laptop, it was loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium. I've upgraded to Windows 10 back in 2015 (as part of the free upgrade promotion back then) and while I didn't have any problems with the Windows 10 upgrade back then - until recently a major update to Windows 10 has affected my Wi-Fi issue.

My laptop has an Atheros AR9485 Wi-Fi card onboard and during a few occasions, my Wi-Fi could drop suddenly without noticing. When I tried to reconnect to my Wi-Fi router that is within range, it tries to connect - but it gives me a red "X".

I've tried to turn off the Wi-Fi and turning it back on, but it gives me the same problem. The only way that I can fix that problem - is to restart my computer.

For you reference, the version of the driver for my Atheros AR9485 Wi-Fi card is 3.0.2.201.

While re-installing my operating system isn't my option so far, I want to know how can I fix that issue from happening again. I'm also hinting that something "hidden" that caused my Wi-Fi connection to drop and then won't connect at all.

Please advise.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to to the Asus Driver page ASUS Global type in your model # select Windows 8.1, Download the *Qualcom Atheros WiFi* driver_10.0.0.0.63._ 
Extract the driver setup file to your download location. Here, Right click the Setup.exe and choose *Properties/Compatibility*, Run compatible _Windows 8.1_ as *Administrator. *


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to to the Asus Driver page ASUS Global type in your model # select Windows 8.1, Download the *Qualcom Atheros WiFi* driver_10.0.0.0.63._
> Extract the driver setup file to your download location. Here, Right click the Setup.exe and choose *Properties/Compatibility*, Run compatible _Windows 8.1_ as *Administrator. *


Thanks for your response. I've downloaded that driver you had advised me and I'll be testing it out to see if that solves the problem.

If I had remembered correctly, back then - I used to update the driver for my aforementioned wireless card using the "Driver Identifier" program and then downloaded the (supposedly be) compatible driver for Windows 10.

Months later, I began to experience that issue with that driver in question. From my own research, I tried to disable the "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" option, but that didn't cut it.

Anyways, I'll find out if the driver suggestion works in this situation and I will let you know. Once again - thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not need to use any 3rd party apps like Driver Identifier to install drivers. 
Drivers should first be installed from the Manufacturers support/download drivers site. Since Asus latest drivers are for _Windows 8.1_, if it doesn't work out of the box, then install via *Compatibility mode* as previously discussed. If you still have issues, then learn http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html and search for a more updated driver.


----------

